# KOLKATA | Public Transport



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

micro said:


> At which frequency do the circular trains run?


Thank you for your interest, micro.

During peak hours in the morning and evening, the circular trains run every 2 to 3 minutes, and between 3 to 15 minutes during non-peak hours. 

Circular trains run from 5 AM to past 10 PM.
There are timetable books you can purchase at the stations for a very nominal price.

Please refer below for some of the Circular rail timetables:

source


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it called circular because it encircles the city?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Xtartrex said:


> Is it called circular because it encircles the city?


Yes


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Kolkata Metro: Phase II (E-W Corridor and N-S Corridor)*

Kolkata Metro construction commenced for Phase II (East - West Corridor) in 2009: 


SarafIndian said:


> Around Karunamoyee.


Kolkata Metro construction was _well underway_ for Phase II (elevated North - South Corridor) in 2009; the roof would be ribbed glass and its workmanship was U/C:



todscreen said:


> NS elevated metro station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Phase II of North - South Corridor commenced operation in 2009*

Phase II of the elevated North - South Corridor of Kolkata Metro had commenced operation by August 2009. 

The new line and its Metro stations:



Suncity said:


> _photos copyright TOI_


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Now there are newer rakes; older pictures from August 2009:




SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *Nabarun Sadhya*
> 
> Kazi Nazrul Islam Stn


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Phase II: E-W Corridor U/C (September 2009):



SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *SarafIndian*
> 
> Workers busy constructing EW Mtero. Photos taken today :cheers:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The pedestrian underpass at Sealdah rail station (Oct '09)-



todscreen said:


> cc:[email protected]!h


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

October 2009:


Suncity said:


> _photos copyright prepab [email protected]_
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

E-W Corridor U/C: December 2009-



studdmanster said:


> X-Posted From Kolkata Cityscapes
> another shot





studdmanster said:


> X-Posted From Kolkata Cityscapes
> A volvo Bus spotted @ Kasba





SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *SarafIndian*
> 
> East-West metro progress





SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *SarafIndian*
> 
> East West metro work


View from Kolkata City bus (KMTC):



studdmanster said:


> KMRC w-i-p along e.m. bypass





studdmanster said:


> Pillars in a row





SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *SarafIndian*
> 
> Kolkata new Taxi..





studdmanster said:


> w-i-p





studdmanster said:


> A pillar being concreted


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

n20 said:


> Map of the intertwined underground Kolkata Metro and the at-grade Circular Rail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On this map, it looks like the section *Prinsep Ghat - Kidderpore - Remount Road - Majherhat *is still under construction. So when will the circle be completed?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

December '09: one of the 30-year-old Line 1 Phase I Metro Stations; they've undergone an makeover since then-


Abhishek901 said:


> Copyright: Toren


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

micro said:


> On this map, it looks like the section *Prinsep Ghat - Kidderpore - Remount Road - Majherhat *is still under construction. So when will the circle be completed?


 Nice reading your post. You've undoubtedly perused the map to some detail.
You're correct, this map has made this error. hno:
Thank you for pointing it out!

The Prinsep Ghat - Kidderpore - Remount Road - Majerhat section has been operating for the past 30 years. This stretch runs entirely on railway land, except for a few sections parallel to River Hooghly (Bengali name for River Ganges in Kolkata). 
This stretch is captured in the following You Tube video; at a few sections such as at 8:39, the rail line is beside the river:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*E-W Corridor of Kolkata Metro: both underground and elevated sections*

January 2010 updates on East-West Corridor of Kolkata Metro: both underground and elevated sections-
Initial stage of site prep here-



SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *SarafIndian*
> 
> This is only place(In btween Central Park - City Center) where we don't see any pillars work yet.
> 
> Btw, I have observed that simplex is working on few pillar works in few places. Any idea why simplex is involved here? I know that simplex is working with kmrc regarding the water supply line but have no idea about the pillar work..





SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *SarafIndian*
> 
> Work Near Apollo





SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *SarafIndian*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Photos of Rabindra Sadan Metro Station and others of Line 1 Phase I (pictures taken Jan '10):



Bombay2Calcutta said:


> CC: Nimalkumar
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bombay2Calcutta said:


> CC srikirti
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bombay2Calcutta said:


> CC Subha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Feb. '10 photo update on Line 2 Phase I (E-W)



arijeetb said:


> _EW Metro update_ - precast segments joined to form the superstructure - near Bidhan Nagar college
> photo cc - *arijeetb*


At a maximum fare of Rs. 14 (US$ 0.27 or 27 cents), Kolkata Metro is quite likely _the world's least expensive Metro rail_. 
Feb. '10 pictures of Line 1 (Phase I & II): 



Abhishek901 said:


> Copyright: Swiatoslaw Wojtkowiak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

More pics of 30-year-old Line 1 (Feb. 2010):



Abhishek901 said:


> All pics Copyright: mokmf23





Abhishek901 said:


> Copyright: mokmf23
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Abhishek901 said:


> Copyright: Leicamatic





Abhishek901 said:


> Copyright: Oren


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A perspective of the existing Metro, the E-W Metro that's U/C and the various extensions beyond Kolkata City, into Kolkata's greater urban area:



Bombay2Calcutta said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Pranab Nagar elevated Metro Station U/C (March 2010):



Suncity said:


> Kolkata Metro - station on EM Bypass - not open to public yet
> 
> _photos cc rights arijeetb and suncity_
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Phase II Line 1 elevated Metro station (Mar. '10):



Abhishek901 said:


> Copyright: Double truth


The Underwater Metro Project:



Bombay2Calcutta said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A glimpse of the EW Metro where it is supposed to take a turn and go underground; video taken by Tim Traill and posted in October 2011:



Suncity said:


> _video by TimTraill_


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Khudiram station exterior renovation; pics posted Nov. 2011



Suncity said:


> photos by photo bagan


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Park Street (underground) Metro Station exterior; photo posted November 2011



BengaliTiger said:


> CC: Kazuya Yamashiro


Kaji Nazrul Station; November 2011-


BengaliTiger said:


> CC :AKIv


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

East - West (E-W) Metro along Maidan (Central Park); originally posted Nov. 12 '11:



Suncity said:


> EW Metro along Central Park
> 
> photo copyright Klaus Kohut


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wipro Crossing: E-W Metro taking the turn from Salt Lake City to Sector V.
Originally posted on Nov. 13 '11



Suncity said:


> photo copyright Biplab Kumar Pal


----------



## incredibleindia (Apr 30, 2013)

Considering that ferries are also important to Kolkata's transport system, I included a picture 



OldKool said:


> *3. Kolkata Metro + Tram + Taxi -*
> 
> *Port and water transport
> 
> ...


Originally Posted April 10, 2013


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

BBC slideshow of Calcutta trams

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-22460872


----------



## incredibleindia (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought I might post some pictures of the Noapara Metro Station:


----------



## incredibleindia (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The East-West Metro line U/C (Nov.'11)


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

kolmetrofan said:


>


Jan. '12


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

March 24th '12


Suncity said:


> photo copyright ritu1998
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



March 17th '12: work on the Metro line from Airport to Garia U/C



Suncity said:


> photo copyright AmitX
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


April 18th '12: Metro work U/C at New Town



rajdeepray said:


> Metro work in progress south of Action Area 1 , New Town , adjacent to Aquatica -- the following pics have been taken from 15th floor , Greenfield Heights. Pace of work is excellent and huge progress has been made in the last 15 days.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Metro Line 3 (Joka - BBD Bag) U/C.
First Via Duct Installation. Many Ministers were Present for the inaugural ceremony.


rd54 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Line 2 (Haora Maidan - Salt Lake City Sector 5) U/C.
One of two parallel tunnels completed as a part of Line 2, also called East - West Metro.



saptarsi said:


> HIDCO chairman Debashish Sen takes a ride into KMRCL tunnel:
> 
> _A little while ago, we went by a trolley in the underground tunnel from near Swabhumi. 600 metres are already ready. Here are two photos:_
> 
> ...





Bombay2Calcutta said:


> I think the rails which we see are the rails which is used only by this trolley. I do not think these are the final rails. The final standard gauge rails will be laid down later. The rail in the pic do not look like SG to me
> EW metro will be using 3rd rail 750 V DC Supply
> 
> 6.Transaction Power System:
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

At another section of U/G line 2



kajusen said:


> All photos have been clicked my my friend Timir Baran Roy (https://www.facebook.com/timir.baran.roy) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bombay2Calcutta said:


> *Inside The Tunnel To Future
> Krishnendu Bandyopadhyay TNN *
> 
> It’s not just the weather or the geographical distance that sets the sizzling heart of Kolkata and the freezing terrains of Iceland worlds apart. But on a hot and humid Friday afternoon, the thrill, anticipation, mystery and elation in the pages of Jules Verne’s all-time favourite, ‘A Journey To The Centre Of The Earth’, came alive during a descent into what one could well describe as the heart of Kolkata. The stairs that spiralled down into the unending darkness ended near a pair of railway tracks, at a depth of about 50 feet. This was no Icelandic volcano, which Verne had picked for his greatest sci-fi plunge, but the feeling was similar for a few anxious minutes during the first visit ever to an East-West Metro tunnel.
> ...





Bombay2Calcutta said:


> *15-km tube-link to connect IT hub in Salt Lake’s Sector V to Howrah Maidan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Line 4 Noapara Rake Rehab workshop inaugurated for airconditioned rakes



Bombay2Calcutta said:


>





infra desperados said:


> *Two rail coach-makers in fray to provide 14 air-conditioned rakes*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The underwater tunnel plan for Line 2 under Hooghly River to connect Haora and Kolkata-



shubhendu1975 said:


>


Cellular connection for operational Metro



Bombay2Calcutta said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Line 2: TBM breakthrough at Phoolbagan for U/G Metro Station


infra desperados said:


> ^^*FROM KMRC SITE-phoolbagan breakthrough:cheers::cheers:*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

U/G update on Sealdah



infra desperados said:


> *sealdah progress*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Line 2: elevated section



infra desperados said:


> *elevated viaduct*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...wagons-enters-metro-refurbishment-market.html
> 
> *Titagarh Wagons enters metro refurbishment market*
> 01 Jul 2014
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Metro Line 1 (North - South):


Line 1 by [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=935376"]Rajarshi77[/url], on Flickr


Line 1 by [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=935376"]Rajarshi77[/url], on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Metro Line 2 (East - West): 









originally posted by Calcutta_Lover

Metro Tunnel U/C 

originally posted by nabab22




































copyright businessline newspaper


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Metro Line 3 (Joka - BBD Bagh): viaduct construction at Pathak Para

copyright studdmanster

online photo sharing


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, guys! I am looking for clear map of city's tram network. Actually I found two tram maps, one of them is with stops. How accurate is this map?










And on the list of tram stops, locations of stops for some routes on official tram website are missing:
http://www.calcuttatramways.com/tram-route-search/

Google Maps didn't help me either - recently reopened Tollygunge-Esplanade tram route is missing. Can anyone help in stops name?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Stop names are much errorful. The last map is far better, drawn by Gabor Sandy, after my suggession.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the place of former HIGH COURT TRAM TERMINUS. Closed in 1995. Route 14 & 15 served this place.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the place of former Nimtala TRAM TERMINUS. Closed in 1973. Route 19 served this place.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the place of the former BAGBAZAR TRAM TERMINUS. Closed in 2011. Route 7 & 8 served this place. Now route 8 starts service from Galiff Street. Route 7 was reintroduced on a partly different way as route 12/7.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't understand this number of routes such as 12/7, 20/17, 26/17? What does it means?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Actually it is a mixture of two routes. 12/7 means 12 is for Galiff street terminus, 7 is for the route of Bagbazar - Dharmatala route. It touches two alignments, so such mixed number. Such as 20 for Park Circus, 26 for Ballygunge, 17 for Bidhannagar Road etc. uses such mixed pattern. These are later routes, so such type of numbering.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Galiff Street terminus. Formerly served by Route 12, 12/20 & 13, now served by route 7/12 & 8.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Shyambazar terminus. Now served by route 5, 6 & 10, formerly also by 9.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Belgachhia depot. Now served by route 1, 2, 4 & 11, formerly also by 3. Northernmost tram depot. Almost half portion is converted to bus depot. ( so sad). This is the only tram depot of Kolkata whose back side is on front, and service track passes under the shade.!!!!!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Ultodingi terminus. Now served by route 16, 17 & 18. This is the first new tram route (from Maniktala) after independence. Although this terminus was made in 1992. (Former terminus was just at Ultodingi crossing).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Rajabazar depot. Now served by route 12 & 14. Largest depot in term of track number. Almost half portion is converted to bus depot. ( so sad). Around 1983, backside was burnt with 27 trams.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Park Circus depot. Now served by route 20, 21 & 22. More than half portion is converted to bus depot. ( so sad).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Garhiahat depot. Now served by route 25 & 26. Newest electric tram depot. The only pure tram depot in Kolkata.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Kalighat depot. Now served by route 30, previously also by route 31. Smallest tram depot in Kolkata.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Tollyganj depot. Now served by route 29, previously also by route 32. Largest & Southernmost tram depot in Kolkata.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*I don't believe until anyone can sip the tea on cup.*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

After 6 years of delay, a small section of Line 2 has finally opened! Come back to this thread in another 10 years to see another section/line to finally open :lol:






































Link


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Newly opened Line 2*

*Central Park station*








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Merto_Station_05.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Merto_Station_06.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Merto_Station_08.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Merto_Station_09.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Merto_Station_35.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Merto_Station_12.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Merto_Station_36.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Merto_Station_37.jpg

*Salt Lake Stadium station*








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Salt_Lake_Stadium_Merto_Station_19.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Salt_Lake_Stadium_Merto_Station_20.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Salt_Lake_Stadium_Merto_Station_22.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Salt_Lake_Stadium_Merto_Station_28.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Salt_Lake_Stadium_Merto_Station_30.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Salt_Lake_Stadium_Merto_Station_31.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Salt_Lake_Stadium_Merto_Station_33.jpg

*Inside the trains*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:East_West_Metro_Kolkata_18.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:East_West_Metro_Kolkata17.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:East_West_Metro_Kolkata15.jpg


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Phoolbagan Metro station nearing completion*

This is part of the Phoolbagan - Howrah Maidan underground section of Line 2, which will be complete in 2022.






































This station will open in May this year


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Various under construction lines of Kolkata Metro*










*











































*

Taken from this channel: Link


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Short Line 2 extension from Salt Lake Stadium to Phoolbagan will open tomorrow:






And some speculation about LRT in New Town (again from MetroRail Blog):


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Can somebody explain why in India they often begin to build and inaugurate "subways" on viaduct in outer suburbs and not in downtown first and also without link with existing lines ?
It's the case in Calcutta with L2 and also in Ahmedabad with L1 and next L2.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Frenchlover said:


> Can somebody explain why in India they often begin to build and inaugurate "subways" on viaduct in outer suburbs and not in downtown first and also without link with existing lines ?
> It's the case in Calcutta with L2 and also in Ahmedabad with L1 and next L2.


Add to the list Jaipur, Bengaluru, Chennai, Mumbai, etc. In fact, all Indian cities outside of Delhi

I think that elevated section are easier to build and faster to open to relieve some pressure on the road. Underground construction are expensive for India and, in my opinion, the metro workers are slowly learning how to build these stations, so they could have some experience in future


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

dimlys1994 said:


> Add to the list Jaipur, Bengaluru, Chennai, Mumbai, etc. In fact, all Indian cities outside of Delhi
> 
> I think that elevated section are easier to build and faster to open to relieve some pressure on the road. Underground construction are expensive for India and, in my opinion, the metro workers are slowly learning how to build these stations, so they could have some experience in future


I also think it's linked to political promesses to inaugurate Metros before elections, even though they go from nowhere to nowhere... Moreover, I think it's very complicated in India vs China to relocate people when needed, which explains also the numerous delays (cf. Pink line in Delhi with a "hole" in it since 2 years and many other lines).

Also, could somebody explain as I early mentioned, why in a Delhi suburb, Noida, they built the light blue line without any connections to the Blue Line ? Who planned that and why ?


----------



## indianrailfan (May 22, 2017)

Frenchlover said:


> Can somebody explain why in India they often begin to build and inaugurate "subways" on viaduct in outer suburbs and not in downtown first and also without link with existing lines ?
> It's the case in Calcutta with L2 and also in Ahmedabad with L1 and next L2.


L2 isn't finished yet.

Salt Lake isn't an 'outer suburb'. It's right next to Kolkata and it's administratively a different city altogether that was built from the 1960s onward to relieve pressure on Kolkata. It has a large cluster of government offices + Kolkata's IT park. Think of it as Kolkata's 'La Défense'.

Kolkata primarily relies on an suburban rail a la Translien. But the network is split in two parts. The western network ends at Howrah, across the river Ganga. The eastern network ends at Sealdah. L2 will be a direct connection between the two (2022-23) + Salt Lake. They opened this section because, well, it's completed. No one expects it to attract a major volume at this point.



Frenchlover said:


> I also think it's linked to political promesses to inaugurate Metros before elections, even though they go from nowhere to nowhere... Moreover, I think it's very complicated in India vs China to relocate people when needed, which explains also the numerous delays (cf. Pink line in Delhi with a "hole" in it since 2 years and many other lines).
> 
> Also, could somebody explain as I early mentioned, why in a Delhi suburb, Noida, they built the light blue line without any connections to the Blue Line ? Who planned that and why ?


Can't tell about Noida but this isn't a ' nowhere to nowhere' line. As described above L2 will connect two gigantic commuter networks, passing through the core of the city and connect 3 large business districts - BBD Bagh + Esplanade-Chowringhee + Salt Lake. I am expecting 1 million riders/day the moment it opens.

India's land acquisition problems are a cope. You can easily get people to move for a reasonable compensation. Hole in the pink line notwithstanding, Delhi went from 0 to 350 kms in a span of just 15 years. 

The real issue is money. If the government has enough to spare, things do get built in India.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

indianrailfan said:


> L2 isn't finished yet.
> 
> Salt Lake isn't an 'outer suburb'. It's right next to Kolkata and it's administratively a different city altogether that was built from the 1960s onward to relieve pressure on Kolkata. It has a large cluster of government offices + Kolkata's IT park. Think of it as Kolkata's 'La Défense'.
> 
> ...


Thx for the answers. 
With outer, I meant not close to downtown but in the built up area. 
For L2, of course I was talking about the minimal segment inaugurated in periphery between Salt Lake Stadium and Sector V, not the whole line, of course useful !
I read L2 was be lengthented today to Phoolbagan, can you confirm?
I'm nonetheless astonished to see the time for bulding metro lines in India compared to China whereas you've got more or less 50/60 agglomérations with more than 1 million inhabitants. Can you explain this difference? Is it a question of priority going to road constrcution ?


----------



## indianrailfan (May 22, 2017)

Frenchlover said:


> Thx for the answers.
> With outer, I meant not close to downtown but in the built up area.
> For L2, of course I was talking about the minimal segment inaugurated in periphery between Salt Lake Stadium and Sector V, not the whole line, of course useful !
> I read L2 was be lengthented today to Phoolbagan, can you confirm?
> I'm nonetheless astonished to see the time for bulding metro lines in India compared to China whereas you've got more or less 50/60 agglomérations with more than 1 million inhabitants. Can you explain this difference? Is it a question of priority going to road constrcution ?


There is no comparison with China really. Money is the single biggest factor. In case of Kolkata, the provincial government does focus more on roads and has done decently over the last decade across the province, particularly in the rural areas. But they are in no position to fund a metro line. The reason L2 even got this far is because of a somewhat cheap loan from Japan. Rest are all funded by the federal government. L3 is crawling. Same for L4 and L5. If we are lucky, these may be completed by 2028-29 (totaling some 90 kms).

The second issue is lack of domestic construction capacity. India can do viaducts. But tunneling requires foreign expertise. Same for rolling stock and signalling gear. India does have local coach production factories but output is too small. Basically when it comes to metros, India in 2020 is like China in 1995.

Finally, Indian cities are an absolute mess. Chinese cities, thank to central planning and control are far better planned. Here you will have to meander through a jungle.

So what India is doing now, is pick up multiple routes at the same time. That way even if one line is stuck, another one can progress. By the time that line gets stuck, the first line may get clearance again and so on. So after 15-20 years you can get a citywide network almost at one go. This is how Delhi was done. This of course takes even more investment up front. So only the largest cities are under focus. Right now they are doing this in Mumbai - 7-8 lines simultaneously. By 2030 Mumbai will hit 200 kms, just about enough to relieve its horribly overcrowded suburban network.

Tbh Kolkata L2 shouldn't have taken this long (14 years for 15 kms) but a number of issues delayed it. When it was initially planned (2008), they selected a slightly different alignment. It was supposed to intersect with L1 - Kolkata's first metro line - at Central station. In fact when L1 was originally designed (1970s) they included extra platforms and access tunnels at Central station for connection with a future Howrah-Sealdah line which is what L2 is. But as build commenced, the provincial government proposed a different alignment. Instead of Central, they asked L2 to be rerouted so that it intersects with L1 at Esplanade station instead. The reasoning behind this was -

Closer to Esplanade-Park Street-Chowringhee area which is a major business district.
Right next to Dharmatala, the largest bus stand in the city.
Less traffic disruption (compared to Central).
And by far the most important reason - direct connection to L3, which will terminate at Esplanade. Even better, Esplanade has a large enough open patch of land to build a large concourse that can accommodate L1/L2/L3 together.
Overall, it did make sense to make the connection at Esplanade, and after some wrangling, the provincial government got its way. The line was rerouted. But it cost us ~2 extra years and added some 3 extra kms of tunneling. But this decision also led to the next disaster.

So in August 2019, the TBMs were under Bowbazar, just a km away from Sealdah. 2 more months and they would have finished tunneling but one TBM hit an undetected underground aquifer. The water drained out, soil gave way, leading to the collapse of a large number of buildings above. Court halted the work. The TBM had to be written off. You can see the empty patch today at 22°34'06.86" N 88°21'43.12" E.

Had L2 followed its original alignment, it would have stayed under a road for the entire route and it probably wouldn't have hit an aquifer. But the realignment introduced a curve in its route where it had to leave the road stretch and dig directly under residential buildings. Boom. Thankfully, no one was killed (which is a miracle, honestly).

With one TBM gone, they decided to use the other one to finish both tunnels. Very carefully, work started again 6 months later. But by now, COVID-19 was ravaging (can't catch a break really). As I write, the parallel TBM will reach Sealdah may be today or tomorrow (more in this thread). It will then reverse direction and dig the remaining section of the other tunnel. Once it finishes, a shaft will be dug to extricate both TBMs at Bowbazar (at the co-ordinates above). The whole thing added ~2 more years.

L3 also had its share of troubles.

Yes, L2 got extended today till Phoolbagan (in Bengali, but you can see the station name). This is the first underground station opening in Kolkata in 25 years.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Thx for the comprehensive answer. What you're describing there has all of a kafkaian story ! 
In my opinion, the indian governement as it's in China, should make a priority of building Metros according to Local PIB and importance of cities (3 M inhabitants in built up area and 30 billions yuans GDP for metro, half for what they call "Light Metro"). 
Maybe, opposit to China, the indian local taxes and resources are very small (or not recovered ?) which explain the only funding by the central government ?


----------



## indianrailfan (May 22, 2017)

It is, really! One small mishap or two are expected with metros. But it's almost as if this line is cursed or something!

Indian tax regime is largely tilted towards the center, yes. But OTOH China isn't some decentralized libertarian paradise either. Many Indian cities do have metros built by the local government (at least partly funded). The truth is, India is doing what it can. China is 5-6 times richer and it shows.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

TBM completed construction of line 2's eastbound tunnel between Esplanade and Sealdah station:


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In last year, a new feather has added with Kolkata metro. Almost after 50 years of plan starting, a new metro line has opened partially in Kolkata, i.e. –* line 2*, aka East-West line. The eastern section from Bidhannagar Sector 5 to Phulbagan has opened in 2020. This route is the first and only SG metro route like Kolkata tram, where the other and all future routes is/will be BG, same with mainline Indian Railways. It is also the first route where all stations has PSDs. The metro depot is at Central Park.

The present section of line 2 is almost elevated, except the Phulbagan station which is underground. This is the first underground station of Kolkata metro after 25 years, when Mahatma Gandhi Road station of line 1 (near my old house) was opened. I have traveled line 2 in February 2020, with my father, just after opening the metro route one week before, but then the Phulbagan station was not opened. The elevated section is fantastic, with nice stations. Karunamayi station is near my new house. But unfortunately due to Covid 19 pandemic, I still have not traveled the Phulbagan station.

In early 2021,* line 1* aka North-South metro line has also extended up-to Dakshineshwar. This section is fully elevated, and parallel with Dankuni suburban rail route. But due to Covid 19 pandemic, I still have not traveled this extended section also. God knows when this pandemic will over, and when I could ride the metro.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

A massive construction of new lines is going. Here is the list –


Line 2 (east-west) is being extended from Phulbagan to Haorha Maidan. It will cross line 1 & future line 3 at Esplanade. So Esplanade will be the largest metro station in Kolkata. It will pass under River Hugli, near Haorha Station. I think it will be the busiest line, because it will connect two big rail stations – Shialdaha and Haorha, where a large number of people are coming from outside Kolkata and Haorha, can exchange with metro. It will be the first major under-river metro tunnel in India. It is planned to open in 2023, but I doubt it will be not opened before 2025.
Line 3 (southwest) is under construction from Majherhat to Joka. This section will be completely elevated. It will create an interchange with suburban rail at Majherhat. It was originally planned to open in 2021, but now pushed back in 2022. A new metro depot is under construction at Joka. In future it is planned to extend up-to Esplanade, where it will be an interchange with line 1 and 2.
Line 4 (northeast) is under construction from Noaparha to Airport. This section will be partly underground. It will create an interchange with suburban rail at Damdam Cantonment. The section between Damdam Cantonment and Airport is replacing the former Airport suburban rail route branch partly. It was also originally planned to open in 2021, but now pushed back in 2022, but I doubt it will not be opened before 2023. In future it is planned to extend up-to Barasat, where it will be an interchange with suburban rail.
Line 5 (northern) is planned from Baranagar to Barrackpur. The entire line will be completely elevated. It will create an interchange with suburban rail at Baranagar and Barrackpur. Till now no physical construction has commenced, and the project has been stalled as metro construction would affect the water pipelines along Barrackpore Trunk Road. To avoid this, another proposal was made to continue this line through the Kalyani Expressway. If this route ever made in future, there will be an interchange with line 1 at Baranagar.
Line 6 (eastern) is under construction from City Centre 2 to New Garhia. This section will be completely elevated. It will create an interchange with suburban rail at New Garhia. Northern section will serve two satellite townships – Newtown & Saltlake. The section between Ruby Hospital & New Garhia was originally planned to open in 2021, but now pushed back in 2022. In future it is planned to extend upto Airport, where it will be an interchange with line 4. At New Garhia, it will have an interchange with line 1, but through running will not be possible due to wrong planning.

Note:- Line 3 to 6 all will use BG like line 1.

I hope one day this Covid 19 virus infection will be stopped, and we can travel the entire metro very very easily.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When Kolkata metro is being extended step by step in India, Kolkata tram is being closed step by step, with partly fake reasons. After coming the new government in 2011, more than half network has now closed.


Weakening of bridge was the reason of closure of Belgachhia branch, with route 1, 2, 4 & 12/1. However Route 11 has now shortened from Shyambazar.
Legal dispute closed Bagbazar terminus, although route 8 was extended to Galiff Street, but now due to work of metro route 2, Galiff Street Branch is also suspended.
Weakening of bridge was the reason of closure of Bidhannagar Road branch also, with route 16 to 18. Note that route 18 was started in 2011 by this new government, but it was only active for 9 years. This branch was opened in 1985, which was the first new line after Indian independence, but survived only 35 years.
Construction of flyover pillar stopped tram service from Parkcircus depot.
Weakening of bridge was the reason of closure of Sealdah routes also, with route 12, 17, 20 & 26. Tram tracks were laid on flyover only in 1982, but it was survived only 38 years.
Weakening of bridge was the reason of closure of Kalighat & Khidirpur branch also, with route 24, 29, 30 & 36. Although Kalighat depot is served by now two new occasional routes – 29/30 & 24/30.

Side by side the population density is now 5 times than world average, so number of automobiles are also too much; and beside this, lack of interest of common people, citizens, and dirty politics of state government are the reasons of the declining of the once envious Kolkata tram network.

I am deeply feeling sad that when many cities around the world is returning tram as a modern system, at least at satellite towns, no wish of state government for restoration of Kolkata tram. Who knows how many years this oldest operating electric tramway of Asia will be survived. So thankfully with the help of former CTC chairman Mr. Santilal Jain, I have covered all existing depots and termini in 2012, and clicked photos. Again from 2017 to 2020, I have travelled all existing routes and clicked photos. I was lucky, because many of the routes I have travelled in last 4 years has now closed. Atleast I am satisfied that I have kept the memory by clicking photos with my own camera.


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

From 14th August 2021, New Staff Special Train Howrah South Eastern Railway 2021 Time Table Kharagpur Midnapore Haldia Panskura


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

Central Park Depot of Kolkata East West Metro Commissioned 1.24MWp Solar Power Plant on 27th August 2021 and was inaugurated by Shri Manoj Joshi, GM, Metro Railway, Kolkata.


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

Sealdha Station of Kolkata East West Metro Station


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

An article from today's New York Times









Kolkata’s ‘Fairy Tale’ Trams, Once Essential, Are Now a Neglected Relic (Published 2021)


The few riders left say the 140-year-old system makes sense for a city of 15 million struggling with pollution and overcrowding. But many trips now are more nostalgic than necessary.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

Howrah Metro Station Update | Kolkata East-West Metro | Indian Railways


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

In details update of Howrah Maidan Metro Station


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In this year, three different news I have heard about Kolkata tram –


The official website of Kolkata tram has published a map, with main stops and different colours for different lines.
Soon a tram related app will be published.
Before October 2022, two formerly closed routes may be reopened, those are route 18 and 36, towards Bidhannagar Road and Khidirpur respectively.

Here some questions arrive. Nowadays Kolkata tram service is very very poor, only 1 route is running, i.e. 24/29, and some infrequent 24/30 and 29/30 . All other routes are either closed or suspended. So is it not a hypocracy to publish a stylish map with line colour, and a tram app? Where there is a nadir service, what will be the necessity of it? There is no surety of tram service, some times two trams almost back to back, or sometimes no tram for one hour. What will be the use of app? It is just another blunder of state government.

The only a good news, if they would start tram service again towards Bidhannagar Road or Khidirpur, it will be better.


Bidhannagar Road route was the 1st new tram route after independence, opened in 1985. I was only 8 years old at that time. It served the home of my mother’s maternal aunt’s and my grandfather’s maternal uncle’s house at Ultadanga. It had a good interchange there with suburban train network. Also a lot of people of Bidhannagar used it for returning home. For passing smoothly under the Kankurgachhi rail bridge, roads were lowered for passing tram under it. It had a large single track loop near Ultadanga crossing. Route 16, 17 and new 18 served this section. Although route 16 and 17 will never return because of metro green line construction and so called damaging of Sealdah flyover respectively, but if route 18 could return, it will be better for travelling near from my house.
Khidirpur route was one of the oldest tram route of Kolkata, opened in 1883 as steam tram, and the first electric tram route of Kolkata, opened in 1902. It also had a good interchange with suburban train network at Khidirpur. It was the most beautiful tram route of Kolkata, passing through the great green field (Maidan), served race course, so it was also a great tourist attraction. Route 36 served this section.

Let us see what will be happened in reality until the end of this year.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In last year, an important extension of Kolkata metro opened. *Blue *line (former line 1) has now extended towards north-west Kolkata up-to Dakshineshwar. After 8 years of construction, this extension is now opened, and the entire Blue line is now operational. From Damdam to Dakshineshwar, the entire metro line runs parallel with suburban rail line Dankuni branch side by side, so you can see a parallel run with local/express/goods train. Beside this, hence this is completely elevated section, you can see a beautiful view of surrounding areas. This extension cross the suburban rail Barrackpur branch as elevated way, so it is also has a lucky chance to see a local train run just under the metro train. The Baranagar and Dakshineshwar station, both is just side by side of suburban rail station for a smooth interchange. Baranagar station is the heighest metro station of Kolkata, for have a future link with Pink line (former line 5). In Dakshineshwar, peoples who come from Dankuni can get down at Dakshineshwar, and can take metro to come directly at city centre area. The Kali temples of Dakshineshwar and Kalighat are now on a single metro route, make very fast to move between these places.

In Dakshineshwar, there is my grandmother’s house, so the maternal uncle’s house of my father and uncle. One day I went there with my parents, and was thinking that since my childhood, the place is how beautifully has changed, with metro, new bridge, sky-walk etc. I was really feeling amazing.

Now we are waiting for opening the remaining lines. All possible opening dates are now gone back and missed deadlines.

*Green *line (former line 2) could start fully in 2025.The extension up-to Haldiram could be started in 2035.
*Purple *line (former line 3) could start from Joka to Majherhat in 2023, and the entire line in 2030.
*Yellow *line (former line 4) could start from Noaparha to Airport in 2024, and the entire line in 2030.
*Pink* line (former line 5) could start fully in 2030.
*Orange *line (former line 6) could start from New Garhia to Ruby Hospital in 2022/2023, and the entire line in 2030.


----------

